# Setting up a dog boarding business?



## catherinem (4 October 2018)

Hi guys. I've recently had twins and with a 3 year old Aswel the idea of going back to a grooms job isn't looking that likely (childcare will cost more than I earn) so I've been thinking about setting up a dog boarding and day care business. We have room for about 4 indoor kennels and space to expand if it took off and have enclosed fields and paddocks for exercise etc. I was just wondering if anyone has any idea what's involved and what I need to do, obviously there's insurance but other than that I have no idea, any advice welcomed! Thank you


----------



## kimberleigh (4 October 2018)

Experience with dogs would be my first go to 'thing' if looking for boarding - someone who is a true dog person as opposed to someone who just likes dogs or owns dogs (if that makes sense?!)

Qualifications wouldn't necessarily impress me but they do with a lot of joe public and courses are very easy to come by these days.

Neighbours would be a huge consideration and any impact having different dogs around may have on them in terms of noise etc...not many people would happily put up with howling dogs all night and many dogs simply dont take well to being "abandoned" whilst owner goes on hol etc regardless of how nice the place is!

The kids would be my other main thought - cleaning kennels/walking dogs/feeding etc all takes time and keeping the children apart from the dogs would be a priority given that they will belong to strangers and therefore be untrustworthy around your children.

Obviously all the legal stuff like insurance/council licenses etc would all have to be taken into account as well.


----------



## catherinem (4 October 2018)

Thanks for your reply. The neighbours wouldn't be an issue as i would be running the business from my uncles small holding (2mins from my house) he already runs a dog feed shop from there so should have a good customer base. My uncle would be on hand to watch the kids whilst I dealt with the dogs ensuring they were well out of the way of the dogs at all times. The idea of courses etc is a good point, will look into that! I'm only looking to start up on a small scale really, not looking to make tonnes I just want something to make enough money so I have something to add to the pot for bills etc and home rather than having to relay my other half to pay for everything!


----------



## kimberleigh (4 October 2018)

catherinem said:



			Thanks for your reply. The neighbours wouldn't be an issue as i would be running the business from my uncles small holding (2mins from my house) he already runs a dog feed shop from there so should have a good customer base. My uncle would be on hand to watch the kids whilst I dealt with the dogs ensuring they were well out of the way of the dogs at all times. The idea of courses etc is a good point, will look into that! I'm only looking to start up on a small scale really, not looking to make tonnes I just want something to make enough money so I have something to add to the pot for bills etc and home rather than having to relay my other half to pay for everything!
		
Click to expand...

Would you personally be not living on site then? If thats the case it would make it a non starter for me.

99.9% of people will want the caregiver to their much loved pet on site 24/7


----------



## catherinem (4 October 2018)

No I wouldn't personally be living onsite but my uncle would who would also be involved in the business would be be there 24/7 and I would be there to do night checks and back again first thing in the morning.


----------



## Amymay (4 October 2018)

Your uncle would have to be a license holder as the kennels are on his property.

Day care - people expect the dogs to be in the home with you - not in kennels.


----------



## Moobli (4 October 2018)

This may help

http://home-dog-boarding-uk.co.uk/


----------



## Amymay (4 October 2018)

There is also new legislation coming in, which will prevent kenneled and day care dogs being mixed (I believe).


----------



## Amymay (4 October 2018)

The dog boarding site and book is quite good.


----------



## MurphysMinder (4 October 2018)

As amymay has said , the new animal welfare regulations which came in this week have quite a lot of implications for home boarding /day care , I have heard of a few people who have stopped doing it as they canâ€™t comply .  You would be as well to check with your council .


----------



## Moobli (4 October 2018)

amymay said:



			There is also new legislation coming in, which will prevent kenneled and day care dogs being mixed (I believe).
		
Click to expand...

Correct, if you are based in England.

https://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukdsi/2018/9780111165485


----------



## deb_l222 (4 October 2018)

catherinem said:



			Thanks for your reply. The neighbours wouldn't be an issue as i would be running the business from my uncles small holding (2mins from my house) he already runs a dog feed shop from there so should have a good customer base. My uncle would be on hand to watch the kids whilst I dealt with the dogs ensuring they were well out of the way of the dogs at all times. The idea of courses etc is a good point, will look into that! I'm only looking to start up on a small scale really, not looking to make tonnes I just want something to make enough money so I have something to add to the pot for bills etc and home rather than having to relay my other half to pay for everything!
		
Click to expand...

If itâ€™s your uncle that lives on site then he will be the only one that can hold the licence from the council not yourself.  Kennel licensing is very strict and owners have to be on site at all times, or have a designated person living there in the event of holidays, illness etc.  Kennels are only allowed to be left completely unattended for a maximum of 2 hours I think it is. 

Third party liability insurance is essential, as is personal injury insurance for yourself.  Not all dogs are little angels!!

Be prepared for people quibbling over the bill, turning up early / late or not coming back for the dog at all.


----------



## BBH (6 October 2018)

The number of people near me who have decided they need extra cash so open up shop as dog walkers , day care , boarders is shocking imo.

I'd only ever send my dogs to a fully registered proper business never one of these people who do it for the money rather than the love of dogs . 

Personally I seems like your uncle needs to run this business from his own premise and in his own name and as harsh as it sounds I'm not sure how much help you can be with 3 demanding kids, just as one question how can you keep your eye on multiple dogs when  you've got 3 under 3 ?


----------



## Amymay (6 October 2018)

I'm a registered dog walker and home boarder, BBH - of course I do it for the money.  It's how I make a living.  (But I do love What I do, if that helps.......).


----------



## TheresaW (6 October 2018)

Amymay, if you were close enough, Iâ€™d have you look after my 2 in a shot.


----------



## Amymay (6 October 2018)

Thanks TW xx


----------



## twiggy2 (6 October 2018)

I am confused, you want to sent up a day care/ home boarding business but you will only do mornings and night check?
How long do you plan on spending with the dogs each day?
I don't see how young kids will fit in with this.
As dog owner of friendly well socialised dogs I would not put them somewhere where there are very young kids, my dogs are just not used to kids.


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 October 2018)

http://www.worcsregservices.gov.uk/licensing/animal-licensing-change-is-coming.aspx

Everything you need to know OP.

All animal licensing with exception of zoo and DWA, is now regulated under the new Animal Welfare Act 2018, this came into law on 1st Oct 18 and the old 2006 Act was repealed on the same date.

An Animal Activity Licence is now issued and under that licence sits the various types of activity, ie, Dog Day Care, Kennelling, Cattery, Home Boarding, Breeding, Selling Animals As Pets (repeals Pet Shop Act)  and Hiring out of Horses (repeals Riding Establishment Act 64).  Under the new regs you could easily have a premise that breeds dogs, provides kennelling and boards cats.  In this situation one application fee would be payable, three individual inspections would be done, one for each type of activity and three licences would be granted with each activity attracting an individual licence fee.

DEFRA have ramped standards up considerably and premises will now be awarded a star rating between 1 (indicating a high risk premise and 5 indicating a low risk premise).  All new business set ups will automatically be a one star as they have no historic records.  The higher the star rating achieved the longer the licence can be issued for, up to a maximum of 3 years.

Application fees have rocketed as the amount of work involved in administering the new Act is massive.  Your local authority will be able to help you, and their websites should be showing the new legislation.  However, you may find they are behind in implementation as DEFRA failed to publish the Act early enough for LA's to be prepared.  The document was published in mid August with it coming into law on 1st Oct.  The Worcestershire website is up to date and will give you correct information, the only difference between LA's will be the fees.

It is also worth bearing in mind that there is no leeway or grey areas in the legislation, LA's have to adhere to the Act and there is a lot of uproar about the fees being the same for a 100 dog unit and a 2 dog home boarder.


----------



## BBH (6 October 2018)

I would be interested in how this new legislation will be enforced .


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 October 2018)

Unlimited fine and up to 51 weeks in prison for illegal trading.  Hugely useful tool to sort the backyard breeders out with.  It is a pity the same tool is not available for the scrub horse breeders.


----------

